# The day has come



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Tonight i was playing my acoustic and was really getting tired of the buzzing.First i thought it was the truss rod rattling but now it turns out it's a loose brace.When i reached inside and found the problem i felt big globs of glue.The guitar is an old yamaha thats been repaired allot and most likely passed from pawn shop to pawn shop.I have no idea what type of glue it is but from the outside(the back was coming off and was repaired)i can see its very thick and milky looking.I love this old beat up guitar and its my first om shaped guitar.Should i attempt to re glue the brace or just take the top off and put another on?It seems the glue was some sort of epoxy and tracking down the person who did repairs is impossible.I've read on another forum that re topping a guitar is a method some aspiring luthiers do to gain experience.I like the prospect of voicing my own top.What would you guys suggest?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

start here...

http://www.fretnotguitarrepair.com/braces.htm


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:/ Dude, if you love her, heal her!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's a vid on voicing your own top...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ClF...031F747B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=62


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dont remove the top-
get some razors, scrapers and sandpaper- youve got to remove the old glue- and it sounds like white carpenters glue
i use a razor scraper- i hold it over a steaming kettle- get it hot and wet, then work with it a bit.
it can remove that stuff, but its not easy.
get as much old glue as you can off the surface- then reglue the original brace-
for this you need lots of patience and time- working in the soundhole is awkward.
many may frown on this- but if the brace is still in place, and is just loose here and there- you can shoot some glue in there and clamp it. if its a cheap guitar you want playable, that repair can work for 20 or more years lol.
if you take the brace out and clean the mating surfaces, its the best repair- but is it necessary? you have to decide


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks fraser,a glue syringe sounds like it would do the trick nicely.What would you suggest for a mirror and light source.I was thinking an old rear view mirror but dont have a clue about the light.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

xuthal said:


> Thanks fraser,a glue syringe sounds like it would do the trick nicely.What would you suggest for a mirror and light source.I was thinking an old rear view mirror but dont have a clue about the light.


i use a maglight- its a small flashlight-
i shine it on a telescopic mirror thing- like the dentist has but bigger- i manipulate the mirror with my hands, and either lay the flashlight inside the guitar or hold it in my teeth- alternating when needed with one of my hands.i dont watch wat im doing with the mirror- i get an idea of whats up with it- then work by feel- using the mirror and light to check my progress.
its an easy, but time consuming task- if you treat it as such, youll be fine-
i get these things here, but i also work as a mechanic, so theyre always in my toolbox-
a rearview might work- if it fits- might be the perfect thing even-
i know your not in a city, so maybe if you can find one of those compacts ladies use- with a mirror?
youd have to rest it on the bottom, then position it for the best view.
even using my tools it is awkward, dont get frustrated with it-
how about a small mirror or piece of a mirror taped onto a clothes hanger wire?
ive seen guys drop a led light right inside the guitar- maybe a xmas tree light- theyre low heat- maybe you can rig something up with one of those?
years ago somebody gave me a ladies makeup mirror that had lights on it- that worked awesome until i lost it-


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like a plan man!:bow:
First thing tomorrow I'll look for the stuff,be checking back if i run into any problems.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if you need, i can send you one of them mirror things i use:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use a mechanics mirror from Canadian Tire, and rope lights (Christmas decorations). 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> ..... and rope lights (Christmas decorations).
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Now that's smart thinking. :bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or those round portable LED light's


----------

